# baue Mittelklasse gaming-pc, brauche tipps und meinungen



## TheHaferkeks (5. November 2013)

Guten Tag Leute,
Ich will mir demnächst einen mitelklasse gamer pc zusammenbauen, mit dem Ich die nächsten jahre auf höchster Auflösung spielen kann, und brauche Tipps und Meinungen mit welchen Teilen ich besser bedient wäre und ob es sich lohnt:
Zur info: Ich will keinen Intel CPU und Amd GPU! Da Ich Das motherboard zum Sonderpreis bekomme und 
Ohne physx Spiele nicht genießen kann.....

Asus M5A78L/USB3         35€ (Sonderpreis)
Amd fx-8350                     170€
Gigabyte GTX 760 windforce oc 2gb.      230€
CoolerMaster b700            65€
Toshiba 1tb SATA               60€
G-skill 8gb DDR3 ram 1600          65
Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit


----------



## Thallassa (5. November 2013)

Win 7 Ultimate ist pure Geldverschwendung für Privatanwender.
Das Board ist nicht gerade für nen FX-8350 geeignet, zudem wärst du für's gleiche Geld bei Intel besser bedient, als bei AMD.
Welches Netzteil soll denn verwendet werden?
Und wie sieht das Budget aus?


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (5. November 2013)

Ich hab jetz einfach ein Budget von 650€ genommen und dir ein besseres System zusammengestellt:

Case: Bitfenix Shinobi ~ 50€
CPU: i5 4570 ~ 165€
Mainboard: GA-H87-HD3 ~ 80€
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200,14 1tb ~ 50€
Arbeitsspeicher: 8Gb G.skill DDR3-1333 ~ 60€
Grafikkarte: HD 7950 Powercolor PCS+ ~ 190€
Netzteil: Be Quiet! L8 430W CM ~ 50€

Die 7950 und die 760 nehmen sich nichts.
Nächsten Sommer oder zu Weihnachten kaufst du dir diesen netten CPU Kühler: Thermalright True Spirit 120M


----------



## der pc-nutzer (6. November 2013)

Noch 1-2 pure wings 2 120mm dazu, dann passts


----------



## TheHaferkeks (6. November 2013)

Eigentlich habe ich ein Budget von 730 Euro, will das "Thermaltake Commander Snow" und ein 700 Watt Netzteil von Coolermaster
PS. Win 7 Ultimate habe ich schon gekauft, da ich es auf meinem alten "gamer" PC installieren wollte und er zu schwach war 
d.h. dank dieser Cd kaufe ich mir nun einen Zeitgemäßen pc

Vielleicht noch ein Thermalright Macho 140 dazu


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (6. November 2013)

Da das Budget 730€ ist, kannst du diese Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Dual-X, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11221-00-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland statt der 7950er nehmen.
Das Gehäuse ist nicht so hochwertig und hat außerdem nur 1 Lüfter, ist aber eher Geschmackssache.
Diese wären auch nicht schlecht wenn du Alienoptik magst: Zalman Z11 Plus Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Zalman Z9 Plus schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Sharkoon T28 blau mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Wenn du Geld drauflegen kannst: http://geizhals.de/sharkoon-tauron-weiss-mit-sichtfenster-a709603.html
Wenn du auf Qualität setzt nimm lieber das Bitfenix Shinobi oder ein schallgedämmpftes wie z.B ein Nanoxia


Zum Netzteil würde ich dir eher ein Bequiet empfehlen wie: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 430W ATX 2.31 (L8-CM-430W/BN180) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder dieser, ist aber teurer: be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Wäre viel leiser. Außerdem sind 700 Watt zu viel.


----------



## TheHaferkeks (6. November 2013)

reichen denn 600 watt? auch wenn ich meine alternative Grafikkarte hole eine Palit gtx 770 jetstream 2gb? Palit GeForce GTX 770 JetStream 2GB Grafikkarte | eBay


----------



## Softy (6. November 2013)

Für eine Grafikkarte reicht auch ein hochwertiges 400Watt Netzteil, z.B. das be Quiet Straight Power E9 400W.


----------



## TheHaferkeks (6. November 2013)

Jedoch habe ich einen amd Prozessor


----------



## Softy (6. November 2013)

Auch das reicht aus, wenn Dir wohler ist, kannst du ja die 450 oder 480 Watt Variante nehmen.


----------



## TheHaferkeks (7. November 2013)

Ich weiß nicht so richtig.....Ich würde noch lieber andere Antworten abwarten


----------



## Venom89 (7. November 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Auch das reicht aus, wenn Dir wohler ist, kannst du ja die 450 oder 480 Watt Variante nehmen.



So sehe ich das auch aumen:


----------



## Kirch (7. November 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Auch das reicht aus, wenn Dir wohler ist, kannst du ja die 450 oder 480 Watt Variante nehmen.



CB = Intel i7-4770K + Übertaktet + GTX Titan = 400 Watt Netzteil = Reicht!

ein gut gemeinter Tip, bitte schau nicht nach neuer Computerhardware bei ebay! orientier dich nach den Links die wir Posten, fährste güntiger mit 

nehm Gamings Conifg die ist das beste was du für das geld raushollen kannst.


GaminGSkillZ schrieb:


> Case: Bitfenix Shinobi ~ 50€
> CPU: i5 4570 ~ 165€
> Mainboard: GA-H87-HD3 ~ 80€
> Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200,14 1tb ~ 50€
> ...



+ die Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Dual-X, 3GB GDDR5 und mehr für dein geld und vorallendingen Spass mit dem Rechner wirste nicht bekommen.


PS: Du kannst denn leuten hier ruich vertrauen, den die haben richtig Ahnung von Computer. Sonst wärst du ja nicht hier


----------



## Threshold (7. November 2013)

TheHaferkeks schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht so richtig.....Ich würde noch lieber andere Antworten abwarten


 
Bei AMD musst du 300 Watt mehr einplanen.


----------



## TheHaferkeks (7. November 2013)

mal sehen ich werde vielleicht mal andere antworten abwarten


----------



## TheHaferkeks (7. November 2013)

sorry....hab zufällig wieder das selbe gepostet


----------



## TheHaferkeks (7. November 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bei AMD musst du 300 Watt mehr einplanen.



Sage auch alle die ich kenne!


----------



## TheHaferkeks (7. November 2013)

Ist der 4670k denn genauso gut wie der fx-8350?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (7. November 2013)

Der i5 4670k ist dem fx beim zocken weit überlegen


----------



## TheHaferkeks (7. November 2013)

ok dann habe ich noch eine andere mögliche aufstellung:
Intel Core i5-4670K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed       200
Gigabyte B85-HD3 Mainboard Sockel LGA 1150       75
Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 770 HerculeZ X3 Ultra, 2GB   300
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s  50
G.Skill RipJawsX DIMM 8GB, DDR3-1600     70
Samsung SH-224DB schwarz                   15
Thermaltake Commander Snow ms-1         40
Corsair CX Series 500Watt                      55
Ergibt:          805 Euro                     Ich denke das Kann ich noch zusammenkratzen.........oder warten bis April


----------



## Softy (7. November 2013)

Netzteil würde ich ein Straight Power E9 400W nehmen.


----------



## ich111 (7. November 2013)

Ja CWT Singlerail Schrott (CX) würde ich mir nicht einbauen


----------



## TheHaferkeks (7. November 2013)

400w wäre Das nicht bei der Grafikkarte (bei belastungen) was wenig


----------



## Softy (7. November 2013)

Das reicht schon aus, keine Sorge. Der Rechner wird unter Last keine 300 Watt ziehen.


----------



## TheHaferkeks (7. November 2013)

Wirklich......hmm mal sehen was andere dazu sagen


----------



## Softy (7. November 2013)

Schau Dir einfach ein paar Reviews an: Nvidia GeForce GTX 770 im Test (Seite 9) - ComputerBase

Gemessen wurde hier die Leistungsaufnahme des gesamten Systems incl. eines auf 4,5 GHz übertakteten i7-3770K.


----------



## TheHaferkeks (8. November 2013)

Ok, ja dann


----------



## TheHaferkeks (8. November 2013)

Und warum ist singlerail Schrott?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (8. November 2013)

Weil das äußerst gefährlich werden kann: http://www.overclock.net/t/944707/why-single-rail-is-not-better-than-multi-rail


----------



## Softy (8. November 2013)

Guggst Du hier


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2013)

TheHaferkeks schrieb:


> Wirklich......hmm mal sehen was andere dazu sagen


 
Das Straight reicht völlig aus.

Single Rail hat den Nachteil dass die OCP nicht schnell greift bzw. gar nicht greifen kann.
Dadurch kann es passieren dass die Kabel schmelzen und es zum Brand kommen kann. 
Bei kleinen Single Rail Netzteilen geht das noch da hier die OCP noch zupacken kann. Bei großen Single Rail Netzteilen aber nicht mehr. Dann schmelzen die Kabel.

Schau dir das Corsair an.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8h3HqqPOS_M


----------



## TheHaferkeks (9. November 2013)

Könnte Ich ein 500 Watt Netzteil von xcilence holen? Falls es ein guter Hersteller ist


----------



## der pc-nutzer (9. November 2013)

xilence ist crap


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2013)

TheHaferkeks schrieb:


> Könnte Ich ein 500 Watt Netzteil von xcilence holen? Falls es ein guter Hersteller ist


 
Lieber nicht.


----------



## TheHaferkeks (9. November 2013)

Könnt ihr ein paar netzteile Posten die multirail, ~500w und  halbwegs guter Qualität unter 70 Euro bieten


----------



## TheHaferkeks (9. November 2013)

Könnt ihr ein paar gute 500 w Netzteile Posten? Also mit multirail....und den passenden pins für die Grafikkarte (6 und 8b)


----------



## Legacyy (9. November 2013)

be Quiet Straight Power E9 450W oder E9 480W CM. 500W brauchste net.


----------



## TheHaferkeks (9. November 2013)

Be quiet! Pure Power CM BQT L8-CM-530W PC Netzteil (530 Watt) auch gut? Kostet 66 statt der o.g. 85... ....


----------



## Legacyy (9. November 2013)

Kannste auch nehmen.


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2013)

Oder das Pure Power L8 ohne KM. Ist noch mal preiswerter.
be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W ATX 2.4 (BN223) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## TheHaferkeks (10. November 2013)

Ja, danke !


----------



## TheHaferkeks (11. November 2013)

Noch irgendwelche Ratschläge?


----------



## TheHaferkeks (11. November 2013)

Macht es einen großen Unterschied welchen mainboard-Chipsatz Ich nehme: z87 etc....


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2013)

Den Z87 brauchst du um K CPUs übertakten zu können. Sonst reicht der H87 Chipsatz.


----------



## Softy (11. November 2013)

Hier eine Übersicht: LGA 1150 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## TheHaferkeks (12. November 2013)

Wäre Das "asrock z87 Pro 3" denn gut?


----------



## Softy (12. November 2013)

Ja, das ist schon OK. Beachten muss man nur, dass es etwas schmaler ist als normale ATX Boards, und es da abhängig vom Gehäuse mit großen bzw. asymmetrischen Kühlern wie dem Thermalright Macho HR-02 passieren kann, dass der Kühler mit dem Hecklüfter kollidiert.


----------



## Threshold (12. November 2013)

Du kannst das Pro4 nehmen. Kostet nur 10€ mehr. Bietet aber die bessere Ausstattung und ist normal ATX.
ASRock Z87 Pro4 (90-MXGPP0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## TheHaferkeks (12. November 2013)

Danke für den Tipp, ps gibt es beim "bq l8 500w" und dem "bq System Power 7" unterschiede ausgenommen dem kabelmanagement


----------



## Threshold (12. November 2013)

Das L8 ist hochwertiger und hat den besseren Lüfter.


----------



## TheHaferkeks (12. November 2013)

Ok! Danke, noch irgendwelche Ratschläge? Denn Ich hab eine vorläufige Zusammenstellung


----------



## TheHaferkeks (12. November 2013)

Hier ist es


----------



## Threshold (12. November 2013)

Das Pfund Butter ist auch gerade im Angebot und ist das da 3 lagiges oder 4 lagiges Klopapier?


----------



## Softy (12. November 2013)

TheHaferkeks schrieb:


> Hier ist es



Bist Du ein Mädchen?


----------



## TheHaferkeks (12. November 2013)

Nein! Ich hab nur versucht leserlich zu schreiben!


----------



## TheHaferkeks (12. November 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Pfund Butter ist auch gerade im Angebot und ist das da 3 lagiges oder 4 lagiges Klopapier?


 

Nein Das sind 4 Gehäuselüfter


----------



## Legacyy (12. November 2013)

Die Palit ist ziemlich laut. Nimm lieber die MSI Gaming.

Beim RAM drauf achten, dass der 1,5V hat und keine störenden Kühlrippen. 

Statt der Toshiba lieber ne Samsung:
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die Gehäuselüfter hören sich auch net besonders vertrauenserweckend an.

Und Links wären echt hilfreich.


----------



## TheHaferkeks (12. November 2013)

Mit seagate habe ich nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Und der RAM braucht 1,5v und ist nur 3,3 cm hoch


----------



## TheHaferkeks (12. November 2013)

Wäre dieser ram nicht auch eine Option? Und ja Ich habs bei geizhals gecheckt, amazon ist da am billigsten http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B009M0TCD0?vs=1


----------



## Softy (13. November 2013)

2x4 GB wären besser, weil der RAM dann im Dual-Channel Modus laufen kann: Crucial DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit, Arbeitsspeicher

HDD kannst Du eine http://geizhals.de/western-digital-wd-blue-1tb-wd10ezex-a795106.html nehmen.


----------



## TheHaferkeks (13. November 2013)

Ja WD ist gut!


----------



## TheHaferkeks (13. November 2013)

Jedoch kenn Ich crucial nicht, ist die Qualität denn gut? Und warum sind 2x4 gb besser als 8 gb singlechip?


----------



## Softy (13. November 2013)

Crucial kannst Du bedenkenlos kaufen, die haben sehr niedrige Ausfallraten: Mmoires - Les taux de retour des composants (8) - HardWare.fr

2x4 GB ist im Vergleich zu 1x8GB ein paar % schneller, weil der RAM dann im Dual Channel Modus läuft.


----------



## TheHaferkeks (13. November 2013)

Kommt es mir nur so vor, oder ist der Preis für arbeitsspeicher in den letzten Monaten gestiegen?
Und wieviel Prozent schneller


----------



## Softy (13. November 2013)

Ja, die Preise sind stark gestiegen. 8 GB RAM gab es vor ein paar Monaten für ~30€ : Preisentwicklung für Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU) (90 Tage) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## TheHaferkeks (14. November 2013)

1 Frage: bei der Grafikkartenbeschreibung steht mindestsystemleistung 600w


----------



## Softy (14. November 2013)

Das kannst Du getrost ignorieren, das steht da nur, damit auch hochgelabelte Billignetzteile mit der Grafikkarte klar kommen.


----------



## ich111 (14. November 2013)

TheHaferkeks schrieb:


> 1 Frage: bei der Grafikkartenbeschreibung steht mindestsystemleistung 600w


 Das kannst du getrost ignorieren, ist erstens für das gesammte System zweitens weiß Nvidia/AMD nicht wie dein System ausschaut und drittens soll es auch mit nem Chinaböller (der schafft niemals das was draufsteht) oder nem alten Netzteil (ist auf der für Grafikkarten und CPUs einzig wichtigen 12V Leitung recht schwachbrüstig) laufen


----------



## TheHaferkeks (14. November 2013)

Hey, danke für die Antwort! Weil einige "unqualifizierte Quellen" behaupten Das 600w geforder sind.......und Ich kurz davor war ein 650w Netzteil zu kaufen


----------



## ich111 (14. November 2013)

Nur die Amis sind so blöd auf die Angaben von Nvidia und AMD noch nen Puffer drauf zu schlagen


----------



## TheHaferkeks (14. November 2013)

Und, einer aus meinem LK ist dumm genug dem zu glauben.....und er hätte mich fast umgestimmt


----------



## ich111 (14. November 2013)

Was die Karte maximal ziehen darf kannst du dir ganz einfach anhand der Stromanschlüsse ausrechnen: max. 75W über PCIe Slot, max. 75W über nen 6 Pin und max. 150W über nen 8 Pin


----------



## Softy (15. November 2013)

TheHaferkeks schrieb:


> Und, einer aus meinem LK ist dumm genug dem zu glauben.....und er hätte mich fast umgestimmt



Dann zeig ihm mal das hier: AMD Radeon R9 290X im Test (Seite 10) - ComputerBase

Da zieht eine GTX 770 unter Last (gesamter Rechner incl. eines auf 4,5 GHz übertakteten i7-3770K) gerade mal 290 Watt.


----------



## TheHaferkeks (15. November 2013)

Werd Ich machen!


----------



## Threshold (15. November 2013)

TheHaferkeks schrieb:


> Hey, danke für die Antwort! Weil einige "unqualifizierte Quellen" behaupten Das 600w geforder sind.......und Ich kurz davor war ein 650w Netzteil zu kaufen


 
Diesen "unqualifizierten Quellen" kannst du getrost in den Hintern treten.


----------



## TheHaferkeks (15. November 2013)

Hatte Ich sowieso vor


----------



## TheHaferkeks (15. November 2013)

So, hab mir bereits die Festplatte bestellt, 46 Euro Versandkostenfrei. Das einzige was mich stört ist Das Ich in 2 Monaten vielleicht 90 Euro für 8gb RAM hinblättern muss


----------



## TheHaferkeks (23. November 2013)

HDD ist da, Ram ist bestellt: Crucial Ballistix Sport 2x4gb ddr3 1.5v 1600 60€


----------



## TheHaferkeks (16. Dezember 2013)

Psu auch da Bequiet purepower l8 500w


----------



## Softy (16. Dezember 2013)

Das geht ja Schlag auf Schlag hier


----------



## TheHaferkeks (16. Dezember 2013)

Ja, Ich warte die Preise ab, denkt ihr CPU/GPU werden Fallen?


----------



## Softy (16. Dezember 2013)

Aber dann zahlst Du doch jedesmal extra Versandkosten?  So tief fallen die Preise doch nicht, am Ende hast Du 50€ Versandkosten oder so, wenn Du jedes Teil einzeln bestellst.


----------



## TheHaferkeks (16. Dezember 2013)

Ne, Ich habe ram & HDD im pack gekauft


----------



## TheHaferkeks (21. Dezember 2013)

1 kurze Frage noch, der ram steht nicht auf der ram-support Liste meines Mainboards
http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z87 Pro4/?cat=Memory


----------



## Makalar (21. Dezember 2013)

TheHaferkeks schrieb:


> 1 kurze Frage noch, der ram steht nicht auf der ram-support Liste meines Mainboards
> ASRock > Z87 Pro4


 
Das ist egal 
Die Hersteller schreiben da immer nicht alle RAMs rein


----------



## TheHaferkeks (21. Dezember 2013)

Ja, dann ist gut denn mobo und Gehäuse sin unterwegs


----------



## TheHaferkeks (19. Januar 2014)

Soo, kleines update der Pc steht. Jedoch nur mit dem Intel Boxed Kühler da die Lieferung (Hardwareversand) sich etwas verspätet hat.
Habe statt dem Thermaltake Case das Sharkoon Bulldozer geholt, da es mehr platz für die Grafikkarte hat (welche ich übrigens noch nicht bestellt hab, kein Geld mehr *seufz*). Da der Plan mit dem Fernseher wohl noch auf sich warten lässt, hat mir ein Kumpel ein olles Display geschenkt (1280x1024), da ich ihm vor einiger Zeit seinen Pc zusammenstellte (vielen Dank nochmal an alle im Forum die geholfen haben). 
Die integrierte Grafik reicht fürs erste, da ich wenigstens FNV und Skyrim spielen kann.


----------



## TheHaferkeks (4. Februar 2014)

Der Kühler stent nun schon seit 5 tagen und der Prozessor laüft bei etwa 27-40°. Bin soweit zufrieden, müsste jedoch noch Zeit finden den zu übertakten


----------



## ich111 (4. Februar 2014)

Kabelmanagment kannst du auch noch einiges machen


----------



## TheHaferkeks (4. Februar 2014)

Ja, Der CPU-8pin.....hab den vergessen einzustecken und durfte den kühler neu zusammenbauen


----------



## CL4P-TP (4. Februar 2014)

Macho und der 8-Pin damit hatte ich auch meinen Spaß.......


----------



## ich111 (4. Februar 2014)

ATX 24 auch


----------



## TheHaferkeks (5. Februar 2014)

Soo, bin jetzt seit mehreren Monaten am grübeln....AMD oder Nvidia? Ich habe da die Sapphire r9 280x dualx (BF4 ed.) Oder die Palit GTX 770 Jetstream im blick.....die Entscheidung fällt schwer....


----------



## Softy (5. Februar 2014)

Die Sapphire R9-280X ist vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis schon besser. Und Mantle gibt nochmal einen Performanceschub bei BF4


----------



## TheHaferkeks (5. Februar 2014)

Ja ist mir auch aufgefallen...jedoch scheint die r9 280x generell schwächer als die 770 zu sein. 

:EDIT: Falls ja, lässt sich die r9 280x auf den selben Takt bringen?


----------



## Softy (5. Februar 2014)

Nö. Die Rohleistung der R9-280X ist höher. Die Spieleleistung ist gleich, mal liegt die eine Karte vorne und  mal die andere: AMD Radeon R9 290 im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase


----------



## Rosigatton (5. Februar 2014)

Plus 3 GB Vram .

Mit einer 770 machst Du aber auch nix verkehrt.


----------



## TheHaferkeks (5. Februar 2014)

Hab mich nochmal umgeschaut...Wie wäre es mit der Gigabyte?
http://m.mindfactory.de/product_inf...X-OC-Rev--2-0-Battlefield-4-Aktiv_944566.html


----------



## der pc-nutzer (5. Februar 2014)

Lieber die Sapphire, die ist für 256€ bei Getgoods und HOH lieferbar: Sapphire Grafikkarte Radeon R9 280X Dual-X 3GB GDDR5 OC | Radeon R9 Serie | AMD / ATI | Grafikkarten | PC - Komponenten | Hardware & Software | Technik | getgoods.de


----------



## TheHaferkeks (5. Februar 2014)

Also 10 Euro mehr würde Ich schon für eine bessere Kühlung ausgeben....höhere Lautstärke nehm Ich für Kühlung/Leistung in kauf

Und BF4 ist auch ein Argument


----------



## der pc-nutzer (5. Februar 2014)

Die Kühlung der Gigabyte ist nicht besser, nur weil sie 3 Lüfter hat. Bei der HD 7970 zum Beispiel war die Sapphire Dual-X leiser und kühler als die Gigabyte


----------



## TheHaferkeks (5. Februar 2014)

Ok, Entscheidung zwischen Gigabyte und Sapphire..


----------



## Softy (5. Februar 2014)

Ich würde die Sapphire nehmen. Hat die Gigabyte nicht einen Voltage-Lock?


----------



## TheHaferkeks (5. Februar 2014)

Aber die Giga scheint stärker zu sein


----------



## Softy (5. Februar 2014)

Aber einen Unterschied beim Spielen merkst Du da eh nicht. Im fps- kritischen Bereich macht die minimal höhere werksseitige Übertaktung vllt. 1 fps aus. Außerdem kannst Du die Sapphire Karte auf die gleiche Frequenz übertakten, falls Du keine absolute OC-Krücke erwischst.


----------



## TheHaferkeks (5. Februar 2014)

Ok, dann die Sapphire!


----------



## Softy (5. Februar 2014)

Da würde ich mich genauso entscheiden


----------



## TheHaferkeks (5. Februar 2014)

Wenn Ich später Zeit finde bräuchte Ich noch CPU-oc Anweisungen. hab nur einmal zugesehen als mein Onkel seinen 2600k übertaktete


----------



## Rosigatton (5. Februar 2014)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...swell-oc-guide-inkl-haswell-cpu-oc-liste.html

Du nimmst jawohl eine Intel CPU, nehme ich an  ?


----------



## TheHaferkeks (5. Februar 2014)

Nein Ich habe einen Athlon mit 2.8 GHz auf einen 1550 Sockel verbaut


----------



## Adi1 (5. Februar 2014)

TheHaferkeks schrieb:


> Nein Ich habe einen Athlon mit 2.8 GHz auf einen 1550 Sockel verbaut


 
Aha, alles klar.


----------



## Softy (5. Februar 2014)

TheHaferkeks schrieb:


> Nein Ich habe einen Athlon mit 2.8 GHz auf einen 1550 Sockel verbaut


 
 Die russischen BIOS-Hacks und Hard-Mods sind einfach genial


----------



## TheHaferkeks (5. Februar 2014)

Das können halt nur wir


----------



## Softy (5. Februar 2014)

Nastrovje


----------



## TheHaferkeks (5. Februar 2014)

Ich hatte vor die Logitechs (s220) von meinem dad zu holen, doch der ist nicht so erfreut darüber. Was für empfehlenswerte Systeme  also Preis/leistungstechnisch gibt's grade so...Ich war mit den logis eigentlich zufrieden. Gibt eindeutig bessere, aber will mich beim Preis nicht zusehr festlegen, welche günstigen 5.1 gibt's Grad? Aber gute 2.1 reichen auch


----------



## der pc-nutzer (5. Februar 2014)

Was willst du denn ausgeben?


----------



## Rosigatton (5. Februar 2014)

Günstige 5.1 kannst Du in die Tonne kloppen, günstige 2.1 auch 

Die hier könntest Du nehmen : Fostex PM0.3d black  ~ 119,- Taler

Plus : Samson Resolv Sub 120A Aktiver Subwoofer  ~ 169,- Taler

Du kannst auch erstmal nur die Fostex nehmen und den Sub nachrüsten.

Das mindeste wären imho diese : Alesis Elevate 3


----------



## TheHaferkeks (5. Februar 2014)

Ich will so wenig Wie möglich ausgeben, und brauch kein 300€ system....ich will einfach normalen guten Sound. Selbst wenn Ich Die vorgeschlagene Kombi nehme, wäre es Verschwendung mir onboard Sound


----------



## Rosigatton (5. Februar 2014)

Dann nimm wenigstens die Alesis für ~ 79,- Taler.

Oder : Microlab B 77, 2.0 System Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Aus diesen sehr günstigen 2.1 Systemen kommt kein "normaler guter Sound", da kommt aus dem sogenannten Sub nur Dröhn und undefiniertes Gewummer


----------



## TheHaferkeks (5. Februar 2014)

Hmm schade...subwoofer wäre nett aber die sind ok. Allein die Farbe schreckt mich ein bisschen ab


----------



## Rosigatton (5. Februar 2014)

Für ein paar Taler mehr : Alesis Elevate 3

Die Dinger halten ewig und 3 Tage, da kaufst Du irgendwann mal nen Subwoofer dazu.

Gerade gute Audiohardware hält schonmal locker über 30 Jahre


----------



## TheHaferkeks (5. Februar 2014)

Welcher subwoofer wäre empfehlenswert?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (5. Februar 2014)

Der Samson Resolv SUB 120A zum Beispiel


----------



## Rosigatton (5. Februar 2014)

Jepp


----------



## TheHaferkeks (5. Februar 2014)

gibts auch günstigere subwoofer? Die fast genau so gut wie der Samson sind?


----------



## Rosigatton (5. Februar 2014)

Der kommt zwar nicht ganz an den Samson ran, ist aber für die Kohle echt klasse : Mivoc HYPE 10 Aktiv-Subwoofer im Conrad Online Shop | 325892

http://www.hifi-forum.de/viewthread-106-7518.html


----------



## TheHaferkeks (5. Februar 2014)

Ok, dann die vielleicht 
:EDIT:  nochmal zurück zu den 2 radeons, ist die Gigabyte durch den höheren Takt nicht merkbar schneller? 870mhz- 1000mhz?
Denn Leistung wäre für mich Das Wichtigste


----------



## Rosigatton (5. Februar 2014)

Beim zocken merkst Du da Nullkommagarnix von.

Nimm die Sapphire.


----------



## TheHaferkeks (5. Februar 2014)

Noch eine Frage: wäre die Sapphire denn besser als ne 770 herculez 2gb? Muss nem fanboy etwas beweisen


----------



## Threshold (5. Februar 2014)

Die AMD Karten habe mit Mantel einen großen Vorteil.
Die GTX 770 ist nicht schlecht wird aber mit neuen AMD Treibern weiter ins Hintertreffen geraten.


----------



## TheHaferkeks (5. Februar 2014)

Auch mein argument! Jedoch beruft er sich dauerhaft auf physx  egal bf4 als Benchmark....


----------



## Softy (5. Februar 2014)

PhysX ist Bullshit, wenn man nicht gerade eine GTX  Titan als PhysX Karte einbaut : Radeon R9 290X plus Geforce GTX Titan als Physikbeschleuniger: Pure Dekadenz im Test

Denn die meisten Effekte werden von der CPU berechnet, und die aktuellen Nivea-Karten haben eh kaum Compute-Leistung, so dass Du mit hohen PhysX Einstellungen nur ne Diashow hast


----------



## CL4P-TP (5. Februar 2014)

Wenn es überhaupt unterstützt wird, da gibt es doch nur eine gute handvoll Spiele.


----------



## TheHaferkeks (6. Februar 2014)

Welche 280x mit bf4 pack ist denn die beste? MSI? GIGA? Sapphire?


----------



## Softy (6. Februar 2014)

Ich würde zur Sapphire oder zur MSI greifen, die Gigabyte ist iirc lauter.


----------



## TheHaferkeks (6. Februar 2014)

Ok Sapphire/MSI.....Ich schätze es wird MSI der Takt der Sapphire schreckt mich ein bisschen ab


----------



## Softy (6. Februar 2014)

Selbst ist der Mann : https://www.sapphireselectclub.com/ssc/TriXX/


----------



## TheHaferkeks (6. Februar 2014)

Ist afterburner nicht besser? Aber auch sehr verlockend....


----------



## Softy (7. Februar 2014)

Spielt eigentlich keine Rolle. Der Afterburner hat mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten, aber Trixx ist übersichtlicher und daher für Anfänger besser geeignet.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. Februar 2014)

TheHaferkeks schrieb:


> Ist afterburner nicht besser? Aber auch sehr verlockend....


 
moin

ich nutze momentan trixx und werde auch in ferner Zukunft nicht wieder auf Afterburner umsteigen, da der nur Probleme verursacht..

TriXX beinhaltet alles was fürs graka oc wichtig ist und fanmode.

lg


----------



## TheHaferkeks (7. Februar 2014)

Diese Entscheidung fällt schwer


----------



## Softy (7. Februar 2014)

Du kannst doch einfach mal beide Programme ausprobieren.


----------



## TheHaferkeks (7. Februar 2014)

Hab keine graka dafür, nur die 7770 bei meinem dad, und Ich darf wirklich nicht an der rumspielen


----------



## Softy (7. Februar 2014)

Ich meinte ja auch, wenn Du die neue Grafikkarte hast


----------



## TheHaferkeks (7. Februar 2014)

Die Frage ist ja, welche?


----------



## Softy (7. Februar 2014)

Persönlich wäre meine erste Wahl die Sapphire, dann die von MSI.

Das OC-Tool ist übrigens nicht herstellergebunden, mit Trixx kannst Du alle AMD Karten übertakten.


----------



## TheHaferkeks (7. Februar 2014)

Ok, ist die Sapphire denn gut übertaktbar? Ich hätte an 1100/1200 gedacht


----------



## Softy (7. Februar 2014)

Das kommt auf den Grafikchip an, da kann man Glück haben oder eben eine OC-Krücke erwischen, egal welchen Hersteller man kauft.

Aber 1100 MHz sollten mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit gut drin sein.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. Februar 2014)

TheHaferkeks schrieb:


> Ok, ist die Sapphire denn gut übertaktbar? Ich hätte an 1100/1200 gedacht


 
das kann man nie sagen. jede karte reagiert anders auf oc.
nehm dir einfach mal ein paar stunden zeit, setzt kaffee an und taste dich schritt für schritt hoch.
wenn sie nicht so will wie sie soll, dann reicht ein tritt gegen den pc oder schrei sie an.

ne spaß bei seite. taste dich langsam nach oben und finde einen guten wert aus wärme und leistung und der daraus resultierenden Lüfterlautstärke.

aus meiner sicht ist jede karte gut, die schon 100MHz mehr schafft auf chip und speicher.

LG


----------



## TheHaferkeks (7. Februar 2014)

CPU ist übertaktet, 4ghz, soll Ich Das oc-menü anzeigen um Fehler auszuschließen? Habe es natürlich mit dem BIOS gemacht


----------



## TheHaferkeks (7. Februar 2014)

Hier ein cpu-z screen


----------



## Rosigatton (7. Februar 2014)

4 GHz sind doch nix, gib ihm mehr .

Hast Du die Spannung gefixt ? Kannst Du eigentlich bis 4,2 / 4,3 GHz auf Auto lassen, dann siehst Du ungefähr, was der sich genehmigt.

Immer schön die Temps und die Spannungen im Auge behalten. Sollte nicht über 1,3 Volt gehen (falls Du erstmal auf Auto lässt).


----------



## TheHaferkeks (7. Februar 2014)

Welche volts? Gibt ja ziemlich viele Einstellungen. Die offset?


----------



## Rosigatton (7. Februar 2014)

Vcore (im Bios), die Spannung der CPU 

Auf CPU-Z ist das Core Voltage.


----------



## TheHaferkeks (7. Februar 2014)

Auf wieviel sollte Ich den vcore denn festsellen?


----------



## Johnny_Burke (7. Februar 2014)

Wäre ne SSD nicht auch sinnvoll?

MMn ein Muss in neuen Computern.


----------



## TheHaferkeks (7. Februar 2014)

Später, später kommt ne 128 Samsung evo rein


----------



## Softy (7. Februar 2014)

Nimm lieber eine Crucial M500


----------



## Rosigatton (7. Februar 2014)

Halte dich doch einfach an die Anleitung von hier : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...swell-oc-guide-inkl-haswell-cpu-oc-liste.html

Und den Takt einfach mal auf 100 MHz fixen.


----------



## TheHaferkeks (8. Februar 2014)

Spannung steht laut CPU-z, trotz Auto, konstant auf 1.202.
Wenn Ich die Sapphire auf den von mir gewünschten Takt übertakte reicht mein 500w-l8 aus? Ps. Haben CPU und GPU nach dem oc noch Garantie?


----------



## Rosigatton (9. Februar 2014)

Klar reicht das 500 Watt Netzteil, mehr als dicke.

Ob Du irgendwas übertaktet hast wird im Fall einer RMA eh nicht überprüft


----------



## TheHaferkeks (9. Februar 2014)

Ja, dann ist gut


----------



## TheHaferkeks (20. Februar 2014)

Hallo nochmal, mit dem installierten macho und einem störenden usb 3.0 Kabel am mainboard habe Ich mich gefragt ob Ich die graka auch in den unteren PCIe slot stecken kann, und Das ohne leistungsverlust?


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2014)

Nur im oberen Slot hast du die vollen 16 Lanes der CPU.


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Februar 2014)

Kannst Du das/die störenden Kabel nicht hintenrum verlegen ?


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2014)

Ich tippe dass es dann zu kurz ist.


----------



## TheHaferkeks (20. Februar 2014)

Thresh hats erfasst Das 8 Pin cpu Kabel geht nicht hinten rum und Das 8 Pin PCIe auch nicht, und das USB 3 zu kurz


----------



## Softy (20. Februar 2014)

Du kannst ja Verlängerungskabel kaufen --> 

8-Pin Verlängerung EPS12V | Geizhals Deutschland

8-Pin Verlängerung PCIe | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## TheHaferkeks (20. Februar 2014)

Wäre auch möglich jedoch ist die hintere durchreichöffnung zu klein.....habs mit ziehen drücken etc versucht es klappt einfach nicht...


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2014)

Lass das Kabel so wie es ist.
Dann hängt es eben davor. Ist doch egal. Hauptsache es läuft.


----------



## TheHaferkeks (21. Februar 2014)

Das ist ja dann mein einziger ausweg  ich versuch später vielleicht das 8pin cpu kabel über den hinteren lüfterrahmen zu spannen damit es die graka nicht stört


----------



## Softy (22. Februar 2014)

Die Grafikkarte passt da locker unter das Kabel.


----------



## TheHaferkeks (22. Februar 2014)

Mein Problem war ja Das Ich Angst hatte Das Kabel könnte sich an der graka erhitzen und anfangen zu rauchen/brennen


----------



## Softy (22. Februar 2014)

Was hast Du denn mit der Grafikkarte vor?  

Keine Sorge, da wird nichts anfangen zu brennen.


----------



## TheHaferkeks (22. Februar 2014)

Eigentlich nur leichtes oc und zocken.....stimmt ist ja keine 290x im referenzdesign


----------



## TheHaferkeks (27. Februar 2014)

Wiedermal ein Problem: die Sapphire mit bf4 sind aktuell nirgendwo lieferbar, jedoch ,bei mindfactory läuft aktuell die bf4-asus Aktion. So frag Ich mich sind denn die Asus 280x zu empfehlen?


----------



## Rosigatton (27. Februar 2014)

Jepp, die Asus sind definitiv zu empfehlen : Videos zum Lautstärkevergleich - AMD Radeon R9 280X im Test: Boardpartner-Karten im Endlos-Roundup - inkl. Videos


----------



## TheHaferkeks (27. Februar 2014)

Ok, dann sehn wir mal Wie es aussieht wenn Ich Das Geld hab
1. Sapphire
2. Msi
3. Asus
In der Reihenfolge würde ich's mir holen


----------



## ich111 (27. Februar 2014)

Die Battlefield Versionen lohnen sich teilweise eh kaum mehr, weil es BF4 selbst in Origin für 30 € gibt


----------



## SpeCnaZ (27. Februar 2014)

Na ja 30€ und 5€ sind schon ein Unterschied


----------



## TheHaferkeks (27. Februar 2014)

Naja wenn man die bf4 ed. Holt bezahlt man für bf4 20€. Zb bei der windforce


----------



## Softy (27. Februar 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> Die Battlefield Versionen lohnen sich teilweise eh kaum mehr, weil es BF4 selbst in Origin für 30 € gibt



Wenn man es in Mexiko kauft, ist es nochmal günstiger


----------



## TheHaferkeks (2. April 2014)

stehe jetzt vor der entscheidung, ob ich die 280x dualx oder direct cuII hole, war klar für die asus bis die aktion bei MF abgelaufen ist :/

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...CU-II-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_936361.html

oder

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Lite-Retail-_935700.html


----------



## Useful (2. April 2014)

Die hier wäre aus Preisleistungssicht auch eine Überlegung wert: PowerColor Radeon R9 280X TurboDuo OC


----------



## TheHaferkeks (2. April 2014)

Ich weiß nicht was Ich bin der halten soll aber auf die 5€ kommt's nicht an, solange 255€ nicht überschritten wird


----------



## TheHaferkeks (16. Mai 2014)

Hab die powercolor geholt, bin bis jetzt zufrieden!


----------

